# Range bag help



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Looking for a good range bag to carry two to three guns and all the normal range stuff, any good suggestions. Iam also not trying to spend a right arm for a bag.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

For the widest variety, go to your local Lowe's or Home Depot or whatever and check out the tool bags. They are tough and come with many pockets and don't carry the extra price of having a gun brand name on it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have had good luck with those from Eagle, Dillon, and Waller. The Waller is by far the nicest, but also the most expensive. It's a tie for second between the other two, which are both less expensive.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one of S&W bags that looks a lot like the Dillon and when you load it up with four guns and ammo it's one heavy sucker. I got one of the small tool bags to carry ammo with. Helps to balance everything out.Good luck.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I have had good luck with those from Eagle, Dillon, and Waller. The Waller is by far the nicest, but also the most expensive. It's a tie for second between the other two, which are both less expensive.


Hey, those names all sound familiar...


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guys I found a XD Gear bag I like that looks to be a good size without being to expensive, but iam going to look at the other names suggested and see what lowes has to offer.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have an Eagle brand that I use. Lowes and others that are cheaper don't have the features like padded gun rugs, padded dividers, external tie downs.
You will get what you pay for.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I-shot makes a very nice range bag. Very happy with mine.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a 5.11 bag and it's great. I have had good comments and interest from others at IPSC shoots.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you buy a new Sigma or M&P Smith & Wesson will give you one of their range bags per the following link.

http://www.shootingusa.com/LATEST_UPDATES/GUN_A_MONTH/GAM_Offer/gam_offer.html

:smt1099


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I just use a military issue tool bag, extremely tough and holds a few pistols with plenty of ammo. Just go to any army surplus store and you can find all sorts of different size bags to use and not just for a range bag.


----------

